# Indian split crank with TANK



## Tom Ca (Nov 30, 2019)

NOT MINE 








						Antique INDIAN ? Motocycle BICYCLE FRAME & TANK Early Wood Wheel M/C Old Garage  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique INDIAN ? Motocycle BICYCLE FRAME & TANK Early Wood Wheel M/C Old Garage at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2019)

Fake tank.


----------



## Tom Ca (Nov 30, 2019)

I thought it looked funny


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2019)

The tank does look like a rough copy. That frame is a total mess and I'm seeing more of a wall hanger than anythign usable. Are those dropouts correct? I'd like to see the badge holes as well. I hate to see what the primer is trying to hide. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The tank does look like a rough copy. That frame is a total mess and I'm seeing more of a wall hanger than anythign usable. Are those dropouts correct? I'd like to see the badge holes as well. I hate to see what the primer is trying to hide. V/r Shawn




Very early Westfield style drop outs.


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The tank does look like a rough copy. That frame is a total mess and I'm seeing more of a wall hanger than anythign usable. Are those dropouts correct? I'd like to see the badge holes as well. I hate to see what the primer is trying to hide. V/r Shawn




I would not even have it on my wall.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 30, 2019)

19 bids and 80 watchers.  Lots of guys have empty wall space.....


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2019)

1motime said:


> 19 bids and 80 watchers.  Lots of guys have empty wall space.....




Is this your item?


----------



## stoney (Dec 1, 2019)

catfish said:


> Fake tank.




I thought the same. To me tank is not long enough and the tapered end of the tank does not look finished, it looks open. Just my thoughts.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 1, 2019)

catfish said:


> Is this your item?



No  Do you know whose it is?  If it was mine I would be singing as I was looking for a box big enough


----------



## Kansan (Dec 2, 2019)

Antique Indian Bicycle (circa 1897-1900)  with wooden handle bar and wheels  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Indian Bicycle (circa 1897-1900)  with wooden handle bar and wheels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------

